

How to make money off Facebook Apps? - nreece

Just wondering, what different revenue channels are possible with a Facebook application? Say: advertising (not sure if its allowed to embed it in), direct sales (the existing $1 gifts app for example), referrals/affiliates etc.?
======
nickb
By all accounts and info available out there, advertising on Facebook produces
horrible revenue. Your best bet of making money with FB apps is by selling it
to someone else :(.

~~~
karzeem
Simply putting up some ads in your app is unlikely to do much for you. A few
months ago, Valleywag reported on a group that found 0.04% clickthrough rates
to be common for ads on Facebook. That's 400 clicks for every million
impressions. Not good.

Your best bet is finding some highly effective way to target your ads (maybe
by letting a third-party company serve them), or use your FB app as a loss
leader for something else.

------
danielha
Advertising is allowed.

